# I'm tickled



## Thipdar (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks to Craig's List, I was able to score a kitchen exhaust hood in stainless steel this afternoon. It has a defective motor ('squirrel cage' -type, which I'd have replaced anyhow), was pulled during a remodel and is a little small, but it was free. Costs were gasoline for my truck and 40 minutes of commute driving in each direction.

I've been searching Craig's List for Corningware, hoteplates, metal cabinets, labwear, tools and other things. 

This one popped up and I jumped on it.

-- Thipdar


----------



## nickvc (Feb 5, 2020)

A stainless hood will not stand up to Hcl but maybe ok for nitric digests.


----------



## Thipdar (Feb 5, 2020)

nickvc said:


> A stainless hood will not stand up to Hcl but maybe ok for nitric digests.



That's good to know.

Can I counter that by coating the inside with an epoxy paint?


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thipdar said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > A stainless hood will not stand up to Hcl but maybe ok for nitric digests.
> ...



Absolutely not. That's not a risk you want to take.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 5, 2020)

You can but you need to paint all the exposed and any other areas where the fumes will reach probably including the reverse of the hood, but in honesty you would be much better off building your own hood using the correct materials, it will save you a lot of time and you won’t have to worry about any failures due to the fumes.


----------



## rickzeien (Feb 5, 2020)

I agree. Build or buy a proper fume hood. There are many post here on the forum presenting very simple to quite sophisticated with scrubbers. 

The search feature of this forum is like having a team of expert consultants on staff 24/7

If you search and study the knowledge contained here you will get most of your questions answered and many questions you didn't think to ask. 

As to the stainless hood you found it MAY be able to repurpose as a hood for melting with a torch or small furnace. 

Good luck on your journey into refining. You will not find a better group of mentors anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thipdar (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, even if I can't repurpose it for what I want, I can always sell it to the scrap man.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 6, 2020)

As an aside, do not worry too much about buying lab equipment unless you have amassed loads of material or have a constant stream of material to recover and refine, that’s the secret to this whole hobby / business.
Concentrate on finding materials and learning the processes to recover and refine what you collect and then start to work out what equipment you need.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Feb 9, 2020)

That’s a great piece of advice, finding material is the hard part once you get the basics of recovering and refining.


----------

